# sky



## skymb (13 Juni 2006)

hey leute,

also ich bin der sky... richtiger name Mario.
Schönes Board habt ihr und ich hoffe hier viel spaß zu haben!

gruß sky


----------



## Driver (13 Juni 2006)

hallo sky ...

willkommen bei uns an board. spaß wirst du hier unter gantie haben, da bin ich mir sicher 
auf ein fohes posten ...

gruß Driver


----------



## 1ollah (13 Juni 2006)

hi

ich wünsche dir viel spaß


----------



## Muli (14 Juni 2006)

Hallo Sky,
auch ich wünsche dir hier viel Spaß an Board und danke für das LOB!

Greetz Muli und man liest sich!


----------



## icks-Tina (18 Juni 2006)

Hallo Sky...ich hoffe du setzt Himmel und Hölle in Bewegung ....lol....und hast viel Spaß hier.....Herzlich Willkommen....


----------

